# New custom rifle



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I just dropped my Rem hb 700 22-250 off at the gunsmith and it is going to come home radically changed. Its got about 3000-4000 rounds thru it and It kinda started to open up the groups a bit so I took it in and apparently the throat is worn really bad for about the first 1.5 inches so the barrel is shot.

I am having a fluted 26in Kreiger .308 match barrel installed and the action trued and bolt, lugs and all that jazz lapped and trued. It already has an HS precision stock.

I dont know too much about this kind of thing but for what a guy spends to do this, are the results of all this spendy tuning/custom rifle stuff....ect worth it? Do you find noticeable accuracy improvements?

I have never had a rifle rebarreled but do any of you have any experiences good or bad on the subject? Kreiger barrels good?ect...

Thanks,

Jaybic


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Kreiger is a good barrel. What twist did you get for it?

I think if i get another barrel i'm going to try a Bartlein barrel
http://www.bartleinbarrels.com/

The company was founded by a couple of guys that broke away from Kreiger's. I guess they are making some quality barrels.

xdeano


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I got it in 1:10. I was thinking of trying some really light bullets thru it for my "windy day" coyote rifle like 110 gr V-max but my smith said that if my goal was to make it a true long range gun I should stick to the hevier ones like 168gr Sierra match kings.

I have no load data as of yet but I do have some new Nosler brass on the way so if any of you .308 guys have any load ideas for me, I am all ears.

I have heard many very experienced guys on here state that you can load up a .308 to be a reasonably coyote gun with carefu bullet and load choice.

Any suggestions anyon?

Thanks again,

Jaybic


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jaybic,

Right now my go to coyote rifle is my 308, I know it will do the job, I'm not a fan of runoffs, even though i've only had 1 but that was enough. The 308 does an awsome job on coyotes, most people think of it as to large.

I've shot them with 168g SMK, 175g SMK and more reciently i've gone totally to the 155g Lapua Scenar. They do an excellent job on coyotes, usually less than a quarter size exit hole.

I've never used the 110g vmax, not sure how that will do, but with your faster twist rifling, you will do well with the heavier bullets no problem.

bullets with a higher BC will give you better ballistics and less wind drift at extended ranges, so that's something that i always look at, but that doesn't mean much if the bullet doesn't group.

xdeano


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Krieger barrels fall into the "As good as it gets" label along with several other barrel makers.
Your 10 twist will allow you to work with a large range of bulet weights.
The 110 V-max will be fun, but I think you will be able to find better "windy" day bullets. The 150 SST from Hornady, Sierra has a 150 HPBT or the 155 HPBT Palma, and many others offered by the different bullet makers.
Accuracy potential is very good, but you need to remember that the quality of your optics, trigger, bedding, a host of other factors about the rifle and then of course the other big factor; your ability as a shooter. 
My experience has been that with a rifle such as yours will be that groups from .5-1moa should be fairly routine, it is when you try to shoot under .5moa with consistency that the "fun" begins.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the responses!

It is confidence inspiring to know I kinda blindly made some good choices so thats good news.

DuaneinND, the rifle has a Luepold VX-II in 6x18 with AO and all same brand mounts. It has already had a gunsmith tuned trigger down to about 2.25 lbs but I may install a Jewell depending on how it shoots when I get it back. The stock is an H.S. Precision with the full length aluminum block bedding. Is glass bedding better that the aluminum block set up? If it is, I can do that later.

I agree with you. I appear to be the weak link now! 

Maybe I will keep my old barrel and if the new one doesnt shoot I will have the GS screw the old one back on so I have something to blame other than myself!

Thanks again for the info.

Jaybic


----------

